# 2010 Saltycajun.com Charity Fishing Tournament



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

This is a easy base Tournament

1-3 man teams

3 fish stringer, legal fish only, wanted Dead or Alive!

$30 Per boat

Blast off at safe light, ends at2 p.m!

3 per boat

fish however you want ex. wade,live bait,boat,etc..

$5 pot for Biggest Trash fish 

50% of all proceeds go to Children's Brain Tumor Research Center

Calcasieu Boat landing March 13,2010....Be there!

http://www.saltycajun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=52
http://local.yahoo.com/info-18219141-calcasieu-point-landing-lake-charles


----------

